# Doctors Recommend E-cigarettes



## Stroodlepuff (12/3/14)

E-cigarettes are almost completely free of health risks, and could save millions of lives, agreed health experts at a London summit to discuss the effects of the device.

http://www.metronieuws.nl

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (12/3/14)

Lovely, thanks for sharing

Love it that vaping is like a big tide that lawmakers will find difficult to turn

And didnt know that vapers are expected to exceed smokers in many European countries by 2016. Must be growing extremely fast.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/3/14)

wish i could get this to that willy oncologist that was on the E-News story


----------



## Silver (12/3/14)

Im sure it could be done. Look her up and send her an email. 
We could send it to her from ECIGSSA, ie the local vaping enthusiast community. 
Say that we noticed her interview and say we feel she painted a very negative picture and we dont believe it is nearly as bad as what she portrayed. Be polite, win her over.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/3/14)

hahahahahahaha omw just noticed my typing error!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ (12/3/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> wish i could get this to that willy oncologist that was on the E-News story



I would say send the article to CMSA and if you know her name point her out in the email. Doctors are supposed to be factual and empirical evidence based and not opinionated in providing health information.


----------



## Silver (12/3/14)

You mean not opinionated?


----------



## BhavZ (12/3/14)

Silver said:


> You mean not opinionated?


 Yeah!! Shot for the pick up on that, need to edit my post else it will give the wrong message.

Thanks for the alert man, good catch!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/3/14)

hmmm no email address for her anywhere on google

*Emailed the hospital she works at to see if they can help

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (12/3/14)

Super efficient Stroodle

I doubt she is as hard to find as some obscure vaping tank somewhere in China

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Derick (12/3/14)

Silver said:


> Lovely, thanks for sharing
> 
> Love it that vaping is like a big tide that lawmakers will find difficult to turn
> 
> And didnt know that vapers are expected to exceed smokers in many European countries by 2016. Must be growing extremely fast.



As a vendor I can confirm how fast it is growing even in SA - I'm sure the other vendors will agree - even before this forum the amount of customers we got per month from just google searches was an exponential graph - it's crazy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ET (12/3/14)

awesome stuff


----------



## annemarievdh (12/3/14)

I think it should also be sent to the e-tv news channel that ran the story. And to Carte Blanch

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shako (12/3/14)

Do you think that they will pass the law to make it only available at pharmacy?
Or customs to make the ecig a medical device?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/3/14)

Shako said:


> Do you think that they will pass the law to make it only available at pharmacy?
> Or customs to make the ecig a medical device?



We will have to wait and see, if they do it will be a very sad day. I am worried about it and as I said some regulation may be needed but it will cause a huge uproar (Not that our government cares about that) if it does, but all we can do for now is wait and see


----------



## Derick (12/3/14)

Currently the law states that it can only be bought at pharmacies, but the law isn't enforced as the whole decision is still a bit in flux.

To make the ecig a medical device will be pointless, as a mech mod is just a battery tube - then they will have to make flashlights a medical device as well 

But liquid - they might - I personally think that SA will look at what the rest of the world is doing before they make up their minds - right now it is a bit of a wild west environment, nothing is regulated or checked.

Personally I wouldn't mind SOME regulation - at least as to the standards of what is allowed in e-liquid and what is not, because currently I could put insecticide grade nicotine in my liquids and no-one will stop me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shako (12/3/14)

I really hope they don't i just started selling .

Well at least the mech mods are our backups. 

Quote >> Personally I wouldn't mind SOME regulation - at least as to the standards of what is allowed in e-liquid and what is not, because currently I could put insecticide grade nicotine in my liquids and no-one will stop me
I agree. There are some guys selling really bad e-liquids that can affect our health.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (12/3/14)

You know, I was thinking - in the mean time - maybe us vendors should start an 'asociation'

Nothing too formal - just something where we agree to use at least USP/BP (whichever pharmaceutical) grade ingredients in our e-liquids

We get a badge for the websites (member of SAVA) South-african Vapours association (or whatever) - all it means is that you have agreed to use pharmaceutical grade ingredients and that you will disclose if your liquids contain any diacetyl etc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/3/14)

Derick said:


> We get a badge for the websites (member of SAVA) South-african Vapours association (or whatever) - all it means is that you have agreed to use pharmaceutical grade ingredients and that you will disclose if your liquids contain any diacetyl etc.



This is the best idea EVER! However I would suggest making it formal and getting a constitution, banking account and formalise it. A group of random people have no power or very little... but a formal group properly constituted will carry some weight in the future. You vendors should seriously consider it.

We (Bass Anglers) are going through a similar situation when some moron was trying to ban Carp, Bass and Trout as invasive species... if the legislation came into effect we would all be breaking the law and have to go to jail. A long story but the fact we are organised and have various constituted organisation covering various species helps tremendously!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Shako (12/3/14)

If you do start it let me know. Definitely will join.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/3/14)

same here


----------



## Derick (12/3/14)

Ok, I'll look into it - give me a few days to read up on the legal aspects etc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (16/3/14)

@Derick, i agree this is a great idea 

Perhaps a new thread should be started for it. 
Also, chat to @Oupa about it
When i chatted to him about a month ago, he mentioned they wanted to start something like this
Some sort of local eliquid association that subscribes to an agreed set of quality standards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Oupa (17/3/14)

This is a great idea. I think all serious eliquid manufacturers in SA would be keen!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## SunRam (18/3/14)

Great idea, like @Oupa said, all respectable eliquid suppliers will join such an association. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## devdev (18/3/14)

As I mentioned in the E-news thread, I have been considering forming an association of vapers.

Almost like a Vapers Union. The idea wouldn't so much be to regulate and ensure safe ejuice manufacturing, but would rather be an umbrella body that could represent all concerned parties in the vaping consumer and retail arena. 

The main purpose would be to promote proper information, and more importantly, to engage with government and the media to encourage the spread of positive vaping information. There could certainly be an endorsement of support for retailers and juice providers, similar in principle to a quality assurance system like the ISO series.

Sadly I am not sure I could make the necessary time commitment to do such a thing, although if others came forward to contribute to it I would be happy to be involved in steering it.

Was thinking of VAPESA as a name "Vapers Alliance for Promotion of Ecigarettes in South Africa" or something similar

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------

